# hella micro xenon wiring



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

ok some history first.
I had a previous fog setup, Hella micro de's. I never had a problem with them. worked perfect from the start.
this is how I wired them to come on with the euro switch eliminating the silly switch they come with.
the yellow wire tapped into the oem fog power wire on the oem headlight harness








now I followed the same relay wire setup on the HID fogs








but this time no worky..... oem lights work fine, I check the fog fuse, its fine...






















any help?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (bostoneric)*

Do the HID fogs require more power? Are the HID fogs defective?


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring ([email protected])*

only need a 12volt source...
defective? thats still to be determined
I need to test the gray wire just before the relay to see if its getting power from the oem fog power wire...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## banzaimf (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (bostoneric)*

does power get to the ballast? Time for a multimeter. I like to start at the end and work my way back


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (bostoneric)*

Definitely check to see if the relay is operating - you should be able to hear it click.
Are you sure that you have the polarity correct going to the ballasts?
And - you do know that the Hella Micro DE Xenons are not fog lights, right? You need to wire them up as driving lights so they are only on with the high beams.


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Definitely check to see if the relay is operating - you should be able to hear it click.
Are you sure that you have the polarity correct going to the ballasts?
And - you do know that the Hella Micro DE Xenons are not fog lights, right? You need to wire them up as driving lights so they are only on with the high beams.


Yeah I need to check to see if the relay is getting power then go from there...

I will be wiring them up to come on as "fogs" so to say, so when I pull the euro switch 1 notch they come on.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (bostoneric)*

ok using a circuit tester, 
the gray wire which taps into the oem fog wire and connects into port 86 of the relay is getting power.
now do I check the white and black wires going to the ballasts for power?


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (bostoneric)*

my 2 cents:
1) dennisgli is right that they really shouldn't be wired as fogs...i.e. they should be on only with HB, instead of only with LB or PL. HID is too intense for fog function. the reality though, is that if you use them properly (i.e. no oncoming traffic), you'll be fine.
2) do you have the relay circuit above duplicated (i.e. one circuit for each side), or is it just one relay setup? if only one, you need to adjust wire and fuse size accordingly. (inline fuse could be blown)
3) if you're actually using a chassis ground for the ballasts, i'd recommend moving this to battery ground.
4) yes, check the wires going to the ballast for power
5) verify that you don't have PWR and GND swapped for the ballast. polarity does matter.


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (EternalMind)*

ok thanks...
I'll give everything a double check.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## banzaimf (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (bostoneric)*

#87 black off of the relay should be the power going to the ballast according to the diagram


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (banzaimf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banzaimf* »_#87 black off of the relay should be the power going to the ballast according to the diagram

correct-a-mundo
I need to check the ground white/blue wire.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (bostoneric)*

it might be a good idea to just attach the green that is supposed to be to the low beam to the positive power also and see if it works. if it doesnt work, and all the other wires are connected correctly, then the unit is defective....


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_
5) verify that you don't have PWR and GND swapped for the ballast. polarity does matter.


i've had this happen to me before when wiring HID drop in kits at the shop, if its connected backwards it doesnt work so this is good to check too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dedgsus (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (bostoneric)*

If you get stuck, I've got a multimeter and can probably give you a hand...
When I wired up my HIDs, just had to isolate each component and verify they worked. Found a bad igniter that way.


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_
5) verify that you don't have PWR and GND swapped for the ballast. polarity does matter.


Yes this is very important. I use the pics on this page to remind myself of the polarity on Hella ballasts. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1644064
Also, do you know for a fact that the relay is clicking? As Dennis said, you should hear it and can also feel it. Get someone to turn it on for you so you can touch and listen. You've probly got it figured out by now I'm guessing.


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: hella micro xenon wiring (A2B4guy)*

thanks
I'll get somebody to help me check that out!
I'll also check the +/- sides of the plugs are correct!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

